
  Think Twitter’s the biggest microblogging service? Take a look at SMS GupShup - prakash
http://venturebeat.com/2008/06/19/think-twitters-the-biggest-microblogging-service-take-a-look-at-sms-gupshup/
======
swombat
Enough with GupShup already. It's a different site, with different needs
architectural needs. Wasn't something like this posted already?

------
wallflower
Size is not everything. And SMSGupShup shares the same problem as its American
counterpart: how to generate profits off a utility (mostly - for GupShup) free
service

~~~
schtog
This confuses me. Why is it free?

Here they have a transaction and thus an obvious way to monetarize.

Why not charge a fee per SMS? Will everyone run to a different service?

------
kashif
Please do a cursory search at SearchYC.com before you post. :)

